# my crust of cooked rice......



## clairelv (Jun 3, 2015)

it is my childhood memory .so sweet ! i lived in a small town when i was a child and we all cooked rice with a very big iron pan in our neighbourhood . we did not have much more snacks at that time and mom would make some for us . crust of cooked rice was one of them . till now sometimes i still could smell the fragrance of the crust of cooked rice . because we were using iron pan so it was very easy to get crust of cooked rice . very hard and toast tan or black . mom would break them and put some oil in iron pan and fried them again . just few minutes you smelled it . we would happily put some in hand and taste it . so delicious .........
i think i will never forget it . it is my childhood........


----------

